# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  HotSpot мобильный

## ildar777

Добрый день! Это что такое? Это когда есть какая та фирма которая раздает Wifi то мой пк будет автоматические к ней подключаться что ли? Её возможно вкл. и выкл.

----------

